# Spotted a famous Person From this site!!!



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Kg is Baby Lyssa the daugther of dog, from dog the bounty hunter show.
baby lisa aka kg with big bro leeland


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh yeah? Never seen that show.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

kg is more of a looker then that chick....and dog ...lol all i have to say is nice mullet....lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You are so silly! KG is not baby Lyssa from dog. If you look at her other pictures they are not the same person. They could be sisters though! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

AAAAAaaaaaa Czar you fool, baby Lisa has Horse teeth man that's not me, but I saw a girl on pit bulls and parolees that's has hair just like mine


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> kg is more of a looker then that chick....and dog ...lol all i have to say is nice mullet....lol


Thank you I think baby Lisa looks kinda like a horse. lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lolllllllllllllllllllllllll baby lyssaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> lolllllllllllllllllllllllll baby lyssaaaaaaaaaa


:flush: :rofl::rofl:
I have green eyes and she has brown eyes fool lmao


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

:rofl: fooled me for a sec :clap:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

u guys are a trip.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Look she is even tattin with lelanddd ahahgaoijgoag


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Czar said:


> Look she is even tattin with lelanddd ahahgaoijgoag


Same hair style..just got his hair darker for the tatt ahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude my old man isn't buff enough to look like him, all the wrong tattoos.
but it was funny


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Dude my old man isn't buff enough to look like him, all the wrong tattoos.
> but it was funny


I'm star stuck baby lyssa:love2:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Czar said:


> Look she is even tattin with lelanddd ahahgaoijgoag


LMFAO...You got me rollin with this one...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> I'm star stuck baby lyssa:love2:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar is really Mario Lopez, who would have thought.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

fdklgl;sfkhspdkhopskhposkhopkspohksphk it'd be nice to have his money and women I have neither lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> fdklgl;sfkhspdkhopskhposkhopkspohksphk it'd be nice to have his money and women I have neither lmao


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

famly pic..baby lyssa the bountyyyy huntaaaa


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

kg lookz like dogz daughter david lookz like mario lopez and ppl say i look like chris brown but it dnt help me cuz thats my last name haha


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> kg lookz like dogz daughter david lookz like mario lopez and ppl say i look like chris brown but it dnt help me cuz thats my last name haha












FROM WALLLL TO WALLLL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> kg lookz like dogz daughter david lookz like mario lopez and ppl say i look like chris brown but it dnt help me cuz thats my last name haha


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

bro u trippn hahah


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> FROM WALLLL TO WALLLL


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

on mo 4 da road


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> on mo 4 da road


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

:rofl::rofl: this thread is funny :rofl::rofl:


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

boy said:


> :rofl::rofl: this thread is funny :rofl::rofl:


Yeah, The chris brown pictures were funny.:clap:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Czar pass whatever your on...thiiissssss way.! lmao


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

where r ya baby lyssaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> where r ya baby lyssaaaaaaaaaaaaa


haaaaaaaaaaa:flush::flush:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

come to chat baby lysa


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I just want to say i HATE dog the bounty hunter. Not so much the show,or the work he does but him personally. 

I rank him somewhere around Gilbert Godfrey as someone i would want to hang out with..


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

clockwerkninja said:


> I just want to say i HATE dog the bounty hunter. Not so much the show,or the work he does but him personally.
> 
> I rank him somewhere around Gilbert Godfrey as someone i would want to hang out with..


lollllllll , I hate his mullet


----------

